# Trailor tire help!!



## Uglystk (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys my tire just went out on my older trailor and it has the hub and wheel all in one my local retail shop doesn't have anything and I was wondering if anyone on here as any suggestions. The over all length on the axel is about 4 1/8" long I found a assembly (hub440 and bearing l44649) they fit but I needed about another 1/8 of an inch to get the nut all the way down to the cottering pin hole. I will take any suggestions I'm about to start cutting things up so any last suggestions will help thank you!


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 30, 2015)

Wheel and hub all in one? A picture would really help me out here.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 30, 2015)

Can you post any pictures?


----------



## Johnny (Jul 30, 2015)

Uglystk, :WELCOME: to Tin Boats.
Please complete your profile when you have time.
Knowing what part of the country you hail from helps 
us give you more accurate information.

whose part numbers are these ? (hub440 and bearing l44649) 


_*PHOTOS*_ help us to help you


----------



## Uglystk (Jul 30, 2015)

https://www.easternmarine.com/8-Fixed-Hub-Integral-Tire-Rim/ just like this but my bearing the l44649 is slightly larger then 1" so I don't think that will work and I would really like to convert it to a regular hub assembly


----------



## Uglystk (Jul 30, 2015)

The numbers are from redneck trailor supply, and I will!


----------



## Johnny (Jul 30, 2015)

I ran across an issue today of an axle assembly my brother gave me.
He said it was metric. When I went to put the hubs on the standard 1" shaft,
it was about 2mm too small. RATS ! So I had to buy new hubs from NAPA for $50 each.

the L44649 is the most common 1" shaft bearing by Timken.
Can you put an accurate micrometer on the shaft ????


----------



## Johnny (Jul 30, 2015)

oh wow . . . . golf cart wheels.

some questions - how far will you be pulling this trailer ?
what would be the top speed you would be pulling it ?

I saw something similar to this at Harbor Freight today . . . did you check with them yet ?


----------



## Uglystk (Jul 30, 2015)

I wish but I don't have those or calipers with me right now but it the l44649 is one inch then I will just settle with the ones from eastern marine


----------



## Uglystk (Jul 30, 2015)

No I haven't checked harbor freight out there is one right down the street from me though (sorry for the double post)


----------



## Johnny (Jul 30, 2015)

yes, the L44649 bearings are the standard 1" trailer hub. For both 4 and 5 lug wheels.
Don't know what to tell you about what you have.
other than go to Harbor Freight on line and see what they have.


when you have time, please complete your profile
so that we will know what part of the country you hail from.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 31, 2015)

If the tire is a standard size just replace the tire. This will give you time to find a proper solution.


----------



## birdland71 (Aug 4, 2015)

I had the same problem on the trailer I have under my StarCraft 14'. I had the all-in-one wheel/hub combo as well. When I went to put on new hubs, they were too long.

A little investigation showed that there are 2 different spindle sizes:

https://blog.easternmarine.com/trailer-spindle-identification/




There is a short hub, part number BT-150A, that will take 1" or 1 1/16" bearings that might work for you. 

Hope that helps.

Tommy


----------

